
Extreme Skydiver Plans 23-Mile Plunge To Break Sound Barrier on October 8, 2012 - molmalo
http://www.slate.com/blogs/trending/2012/10/02/felix_baumgartner_plans_23_mile_free_fall_to_break_the_sound_barrier_.html
======
molmalo
More info here: <http://www.wired.com/playbook/2012/10/red-bull-stratos-3>

And some more info about the balloons he's using:

The World’s Wildest Skydive Requires the World’s Biggest Balloon:
[http://www.wired.com/playbook/2012/10/red-bull-stratos-
ballo...](http://www.wired.com/playbook/2012/10/red-bull-stratos-balloon/)

I guess that answers my childhood question of why we just don't put a smaller
rocket on board of a giant balloon, and ignite it when it's high enough.

------
jerrya
I wonder how good ground based cameras will be in capturing his dive.

